# Routan CamperVan (picture intensive)



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

http://www.5marsrv.com/Modeles/Imagine.aspx​Just for fun I thought I'd share this with you. I'd seen it before, but came accross it again, and I think it's cool. 


































































































































































































































From: http://busfusion.com/photos/imagine-2010-new-vw-camper/


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Minor geek-out reply, but that's clearly an "SE" trim-line from the 2nd picture and 6th picture with the 2-knob radio and knob climate control, as well as the black-handles on the doors. But it says 4.0L on it, which is an add-on from the Chrysler/Dodge. But wonder if they somehow special-ordered it with the 4.0L (or transplanted it) or if they're false-advertising and really has the 3.8L that comes standard in the "SE" trim line for the MY 2009 and 2010. There was no optional upgrade to the 4.0L without going up to the SEL or higher trim line.

But otherwise, pretty cool. I bet it costs a few coins.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Actually it's probably a Trendline or Optionally a Comfortline.
It's made in Canada, and all Canadian Routans for 2009 & 2010 came with the 4.0l.

The Trendline is the base model Routan in Canada, and on their website the higher line has "16-inch Machined-Face Cast Aluminium" wheels, and those only came on the midline Rotan called the Comfortline.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

PaulAP said:


> It's made in Canada, and all Canadian Routans for 2009 & 2010 came with the 4.0l.


I guess that was US-centric comment. I actually didn't know the 4.0L was sole engine on the 09 and 10 in Canada. Wish they had done that here.

I wish they had some shots of the inside of the pop-up camper area.


----------

